

Rapid read protection in Cassandra 2.0.2 - tjake
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/rapid-read-protection-in-cassandra-2-0-2

======
devinus
Does Cassandra follow semver[1]?

[1]: [http://semver.org/](http://semver.org/)

~~~
jbellis
Short answer: no.

Longer answer: the only guarantee that's carved in stone is that in X.Y.Z is
backwards-compatible for all values of Z. Past that YMMV, e.g., typically
X.Y+1 will be network-compatible for rolling upgrades, but we'll maintain
disk-compatibility for longer.

